# Breeding Turtles, Can they Cross breed?



## byza74 (May 13, 2012)

Hey There,

I am a keen Turtle lover and currently hold 3 turtles. 2 Krefts and 1 Short neck turtle. But lately i have seen my Macquarie Short neck starting to try and "Kiss" and following the Female Kreft around? Im guessing its trying to mate? It is impossible for them to cross breed isnt it. I have an area that is 5m x 4m that I am clearing at the moment to create and outdoor enclosure for them. I was wondering whether I could please have some photos of anyones if they have any. As if my Short neck is trying to breed then I am going to look for a mate for him and see what I can do. I Have had him for 3 years and he was big when I got him so I wouldnt be surprised if he was 5 years old. So any Suggestions? Or more advice?


----------



## -Peter (May 13, 2012)

Yes they can interbreed.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (May 13, 2012)

They can interbreed but it is not recommended and in most cases it is illegal.


----------



## Ratatouile (May 13, 2012)

Turtles of the same genus (in your case Emydura), ie. Emydura Macquarrii macquarrii and emydura macquarrii krefftii can interbreed but they shouldn't. Ideally they are not kept together if they are of breeding age. If you want to keep different species of turtles maybe keep Macquarrii with Chelodina.


----------

